# Weasel (ermine) in Minnow Bucket!!!



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

So I keep a 4 gal. aerated pail in my cold garage to keep left over bait. I went out to check on them this morning and see a large white object floating in it. I started thinking that it was a dead, bloated sucker but I remembered that I used up the last of them over the weekend. I got to looking at it more and realized that it was an ermine. I've been throwing dead bait out the side door and he's probably been eating it and sniffed his way back to the source. Funny thing is, I have 25 weasel boxes for trapping about 10 feet from my pail. In the process, some of my bait died too. Grrr!!!!


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! Now that's not something you see everyday :tdo12:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

So is that considered leagally caught? That setup should be now known as the Uptraker water set!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

It's actually a good set for mice...


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

and chipmunks, catch dozens every summer with a five gallon bucket(filled halfway), and sunflower seeds layering the top of the water. give them a way to climb to the top and look in, and they will jump.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have caught mice squirrels and chipmunks using the bucket trap. But never an ermine, congrats!


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

I "caught" this one a few years ago..









It was under my son's pillow up at my buddy's cabin.
It was below zero when we arrived.Lil fella was frozen solid.
Glad junior checked under his pillow BEFORE we went to bed!


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Well you could use it for Musky bait or get it mounted with a minnow in its mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome story & pictures,


----------

